# documents indefinite leave to remain



## GHutchings123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi,

My husband's 5 year work permit is due to expire end of this year and we would like to apply for indefinite leave to remain. My husband has remained with the same employer over the 5 years and they have said that they will provide a letter affirming that he and his position is still needed. Since the uk immigration website is so confusing can someone explain the supporting documentation needed and forms and process needed to apply for the indefinite leave to remain. I am aware that the earliest we can apply is 4 weeks before the expiry date and that we need to complete a test for british life.


Any pointers would be useful. Could you also advise if there are any immigration agents recommended in the Edinburgh area.

Thanks:confused2:


----------



## Sakkie (May 9, 2011)

*Indefinate Leave to Remain*



GHutchings123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband's 5 year work permit is due to expire end of this year and we would like to apply for indefinite leave to remain. My husband has remained with the same employer over the 5 years and they have said that they will provide a letter affirming that he and his position is still needed. Since the uk immigration website is so confusing can someone explain the supporting documentation needed and forms and process needed to apply for the indefinite leave to remain. I am aware that the earliest we can apply is 4 weeks before the expiry date and that we need to complete a test for british life.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys, I'm about to do the same in a month or so. Did you get any info in the end? I'm also applying for ILR but as a single applicant and not with a partner.

Cheers.


----------



## GHutchings123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Sakkie said:


> Hi Guys, I'm about to do the same in a month or so. Did you get any info in the end? I'm also applying for ILR but as a single applicant and not with a partner.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Sakkie,

I actually got no replies from anyone on the forum but went through on the UK immigration website - used Form Set O. I found that if you download the form there is a section 9 which clearly lists the documents you need. The documents change depending on immigration category you are applying for. I also found the interactive form set o quite helpful which is in the same area as the actually form.

Good luck
gh


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Sakkie said:


> Hi Guys, I'm about to do the same in a month or so. Did you get any info in the end? I'm also applying for ILR but as a single applicant and not with a partner.
> 
> Cheers.


Sakkie, we fast tracked our ILR when only 4 years were required, was a little costly, but well worth it.

You can pm me for details, provided you have 5 postings to use the pm facility.


----------



## Sakkie (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the reply guys.

Got most of my stuff together and what I really want to check is if I've got it all covered.

I've checked section 10 in the SET(O) and this is how I see it.
The following info is needed:

1. A completed SET(O) form
2. My passport
3. 3 Months bank statement
4. 3 Months payslips
5. A life in the UK pass letter
6. Documents confirming continuous reside in the UK for a period of 5 years.
7. Letter from employer
8. A set of photographs
9. Birth Certificate

It's item 6 I'm a little unclear about. What kind of proof do they want? Does this have to be 5 years worth of documentation??

Also a friend of mine said that you need to draw up a quick spreadsheet listing your entry and exit dates in your passport. Is this correct?

Sorry about all the questions guys but £1350 is a lot of money to me and I don’t want to mess this up. I'm going start of July.

Any further advice or tips on what you submitted with your application would be greatly appreciated.

Johanna sorry I didn’t reply in a PM but don’t have that facility yet.

Thanks


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Sakkie said:


> Thanks for the reply guys.
> 
> Got most of my stuff together and what I really want to check is if I've got it all covered.
> 
> ...


No problem Sakkie
You should be able to provide the Home office with dates of exit and entry back into the UK. Unfortunately, not all countries stamp your passport.So yes, your friend is quite correct... that should then also cover no 6

I am not sure of the number of days you are allowed to be out of the UK for a specific period of time, you should be able to find it on the Home Office's website.

Sterkte


----------



## Sakkie (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Johanna,

As long as the items I listed is correct then I'll be a bit more at ease.

Sakke


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Sakkie said:


> Thanks Johanna,
> 
> As long as the items I listed is correct then I'll be a bit more at ease.
> 
> Sakke


Sakkie, it is so long ago since we applied for ILR... what is the SET(O) forms you are referring to. 

We used a solicitor in London, Breytenbach, to fast track our applications, it cost quite a bit, but was done within a week.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sakkie said:


> Thanks for the reply guys.
> 
> Got most of my stuff together and what I really want to check is if I've got it all covered.
> 
> ...


Documentation to support your UK residence may be tenancy agreements, mortgage statements (annual) or council tax bills (issued annually) covering those 5 years.

There is a section on the application form where you have to list every trip or absence abroad during the last 5 years in chronological order. While there is no set number of days you must have spent in UK during the qualifying period (but there is for naturalisation), you need to show that you have spent substantial part of your time in UK, you have been based here (i.e. the centre of your activities), and absences abroad have been incidental to it, such as holidays, short business trips, and visiting friends and families, except for compassionate reasons like caring for a sick relative.


----------



## vito100 (Oct 1, 2012)

hi 
applying this month for ILR as a spouse to british citizen,after 3years marriage, and 2years in uk.
we had one child born in uk.
we share living cost,child care,bills,she own the place where we leave.
i'm working part time as a musicien,she's working part time as a teacher.
i have all my documents.
the only things i wondering about is ours bank statement,not very strong,and she just apply for job seeker allowance last week.my question is.
if this can be part of theirs decision?


----------

